# need software to fix HDD Bad Sector



## Tech.Masti (Aug 12, 2011)

hi,
i need some good software for fixing my hdd bad sectors.... i know about  windows chkdsk, but any other speedy and good software available?? if yes, please give details....
thanx....


----------



## Vyom (Aug 12, 2011)

Hiren's Boot CD. provides a Disk Scan softwares, which you can perform, after you boot from the disks, along with many other useful utilities.
Source: Hiren's BootCD 14.0 - All in one Bootable CD Â» www.hiren.info



> *HDD Scan 3.3*
> HDDScan is a Low-level HDD diagnostic tool, it scans surface find bad sectors etc.


----------



## Vignesh B (Aug 12, 2011)

Bad sectors are marked by software such as scandisk. As the program is testing the data occasionally it hits an area on the disk that cannot normally be read - hence it is marked as 'bad'.

Normally these things cannot be removed as they are actual physical imperfections on the disk. Be aware that if these show up during scans, your disk may be approaching the end of it's life, backup and check frequently!

However, scandisk and some other programs are not perfect and they occasionally will mark sectors as bad even though they are not.

Still some titles I have found/heard that are useful are Spinrite, HDD REgenerator and  Flobo HDD Bad Sector Repair.

The software suggested by vineet369 is also quite useful and it's free .


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2011)

@Tech.Masti:Install TuneUp 2011 it has feature to scan HDD for bad sectors & also Disc Doctor


----------



## Vyom (Aug 12, 2011)

+1 at Vignesh B, for suggesting that disk maybe at the end of its life.
So, back up your data ASAP. 
Believe me, my hard disk is in crash state right now, and I am not able to recover data from it. It's not a good feeling.


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2011)

@ Tech.Masti - if you have a seagate HDD then download Seatool bootable version and perform a full scan with it - it will scan the HDD and give you option to fix them as well


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ Tech.Masti - if you have a seagate HDD then download Seatool bootable version and perform a full scan with it - it will scan the HDD and give you option to fix them as well



yeah right..each manufacturer (Seagate,Samsung,WD) has their own set of HDD tools


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 13, 2011)

@OP u can try to use that drive if it doesn't have sensitive data it think u should go with topgear suggession if u have a segate/maxtor HDD i have fixed a few HDDs with that tool


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 13, 2011)

thanx everyone ......

 BTW, i have WD 500GB HDD, somedays ago, my microtek 800ups suddenly sparked and burned...., so i had used pc directly without any ups, so lots of illegal shutdown happens for  more than 2weeks.... so i want to check if any bad sector already created by that or not....... where i can get WD hdd tools...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 13, 2011)

u can download Data Lifeguard Diagnostic from WD site i think it will do the same job as Seatools


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> thanx everyone ......
> 
> BTW, i have WD 500GB HDD, somedays ago, my microtek 800ups suddenly sparked and burned...., so i had used pc directly without any ups, so lots of illegal shutdown happens for  more than 2weeks.... so i want to check if any bad sector already created by that or not....... where i can get WD hdd tools...



That's the worse thing you can subject your PC too! Running PC on direct power, is NEVER safe. Do yourself and your PC a favor. Buy a UPS, or don't use it until you can buy one!


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 13, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> That's the worse thing you can subject your PC too! Running PC on direct power, is NEVER safe. Do yourself and your PC a favor. Buy a UPS, or don't use it until you can buy one!



 ur absolutely right mate


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> That's the worse thing you can subject your PC too! Running PC on direct power, is NEVER safe. Do yourself and your PC a favor. Buy a UPS, or don't use it until you can buy one!



UPS is always recommended...but not so mandatory...
but its required when there are frequent power shutdowns...


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> UPS is always recommended...but not so mandatory...
> but its required when there are frequent power shutdowns...



Ever heard of Power Spikes? Yeah, those happens too. And if ever such spike occurs, and your PC is w/o UPS, its DEAD mate. Yups, D.E.A.D!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Ever heard of Power Spikes? Yeah, those happens too. And if ever such spike occurs, and your PC is w/o UPS, its DEAD mate. Yups, D.E.A.D!



for that I use spike guard... which is in any case compulsory


----------

